# Neuer Matrix Film in Planung!



## RyzA (10. Mai 2019)

Nabend!


Ich habe eben die News gelesen:„Matrix 4“: Neuer Film der legendaeren Reihe angekuendigt . KINO.de

Das wäre ja mega geil. Besonders wenn Keanu Reeves auch wieder mit dabei ist.
Ob es sich um ein Reboot, Spin-Off oder Sequel handelt weiß man allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2019)

Ich finde es stark, wie aus den Wachowski Brüdern die Wachowski Schwestern geworden sind. 
Wobei ich aber eher an ein Reboot denke.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. Mai 2019)

> [FONT=&quot]Update: A representative for Chad Stahelski reached out to /Film to say that Yahoo Movies UK’s initial report was inaccurate. Stahelski’s comments were in response to a hypothetical scenario were the Wachowskis would be involved, and he did not confirm them being attached to the new film.[/FONT]



Quelle: Collider


----------



## Two-Face (10. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das wäre ja mega geil.


Mega geil?

Noch viel, viel geiler wäre es, wenn man abgeschlossene Storys auch ruhen lassen könnte, als jeden Mist wieder rauszukramen und noch irgendwie auszuschlachten.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2019)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Quelle: Collider


Ja aber eine Absage ich das ja auch nicht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mega geil?
> 
> Noch viel, viel geiler wäre es, wenn man abgeschlossene Storys auch ruhen lassen könnte, als jeden Mist wieder rauszukramen und noch irgendwie auszuschlachten.


Ansichtssache. Ich würde noch gerne mehr aus dem Matrix-Universum sehen. Potential ist da.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Mai 2019)

Nö, die Trilogie ist abgeschlossen. Aus, Amen, Ende.

Genauso wie es auch keinen vierten Herr der Ringe oder 8. bzw. 9. Harry Potter geben kann. Jede gute Story braucht eben ein Ende, reißt man das aber wieder auf nur um noch mehr Fortsetzungen produzieren zu können, untergräbt das nunmal den künstlerischen Wert des Gesamtwerkes.

Terminator sollte jedem ein mahnendes Beispiel dafür sein.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2019)

Es gibt noch genug Raum für Sequels bzw Spin-Offs welche zwischen den Teilen spielen. 
Sogar Prequels wären möglich.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Mai 2019)

_Revolutions_ knüpfte direkt an _Reloaded_ an, da gibt's keinen Raum, der nicht schon das Spiel _Enter the Matrix_ ausgefüllt hätte.

Noch dazu wäre ein Matrix-Film ohne die Original-Darsteller ziemlicher Unfug, die ganze Story richtete sich auf einen Erlöser-Mythos, der eben von Neo ausgefüllt wurde. Und einen Lawrence Fishburne oder Kenau Reeves, die für ein jüngeres Ich Pate stehen würden, ist einfach nur total lächerlich.
Mehr als ein feuchter Nerd-Traum wird da nicht bei rauskommen, wobei ich den Filmen eh' nicht hinterherheule, _Reloaded_ und _Revolutions_ haben der Trilogie sowieso schon lange den Rest gegeben.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2019)

Wie ich schon schrieb: Ansichtssache!


----------



## -RedMoon- (11. Mai 2019)

Reboot!
Neo nimmt diesmal die blaue Pille
Neo versauert als Programmierer, sein Auto wird geklaut, sein Hund erschossen, er wird depressiv, nimmt Drogen, nimmt Geiseln im Büro, wird erschossen.
Ende!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es stark, wie aus den Wachowski Brüdern die Wachowski Schwestern geworden sind.
> Wobei ich aber eher an ein Reboot denke.


Als nächstes dann die Wachowski Pflanzen oder Staubsauger. 

Für mich ist die Geschichte auch abgeschlossen. Einen Reboot brauchts nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2019)

Wer hat gerufen, bin hier 

Nur verstehe ich nicht warum jetzt evtl. ein Teil 4 kommen sollte


----------

